# Who Is The Smartest PB Member?



## OPC'n

I'm having a debate with another PB member about who the smartest PM member is and we cannot decide so help us out.


----------



## PresbyDane

PM?


----------



## OPC'n

Well we now know who isn't don't we?

-----Added 3/28/2009 at 08:22:30 EST-----



Whitefield said:


> sjonee said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well we now know who isn't don't we?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Remind me not ask an honest question.
Click to expand...


That's was about me cuz I wrote PM instead of PB...so go ahead and ask away.


----------



## Whitefield

Is this to be determined objectively (battery of tests) or subjectively (by voting)?


----------



## Beth Ellen Nagle

Do we mean smart and wise or just smart. There is a difference.


----------



## OPC'n

Objectively cuz then you could prove that they are


----------



## Whitefield

So we could submit our aptitude tests from 3rd grade?


----------



## OPC'n

No, no just smart we know who the wisest is here! That's not up for debate. 

-----Added 3/28/2009 at 08:29:02 EST-----



Whitefield said:


> So we could submit our aptitude tests from 3rd grade?



 grrrr! come on! play don't dottle around!


----------



## Beth Ellen Nagle

sjonee said:


> No, no just smart we know who the wisest is here! That's not up for debate.



Oh yeah...I completely forgot. I should never talk about myself indirectly.


----------



## OPC'n

Beth Ellen Nagle said:


> sjonee said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, no just smart we know who the wisest is here! That's not up for debate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yeah...I completely forgot. I should never talk about myself indirectly.
Click to expand...


----------



## Beth Ellen Nagle

sjonee said:


> Beth Ellen Nagle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sjonee said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, no just smart we know who the wisest is here! That's not up for debate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yeah...I completely forgot. I should never talk about myself indirectly.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


lol I could actually hear that!


----------



## Whitefield

Can't be me, then ... because I don't know what "dottle" means.


----------



## OPC'n

Dottle....to drag one's feet? Or am I using the wrong word...either that or it is something to do with old smelly tobacco


----------



## kvanlaan

I am. 

Next question, please?


----------



## OPC'n

prove it


----------



## Whitefield

Well, wouldn't he know, since he's the smartest?


----------



## OPC'n

How can you ask that question since neither you nor I are the smartest?


----------



## Knoxienne

Me! Me! It's me! 


Just kidding - I've sort of had a bad day and just wanted to feel a little better. 

There are plenty of brains on this board and I'm glad to know ya'll. You're all geniuses in your own ways!


----------



## PresbyDane

I know I am, but thanks for noticing


----------



## OPC'n

Knoxienne said:


> Me! Me! It's me!
> 
> 
> Just kidding - I've sort of had a bad day and just wanted to feel a little better.
> 
> There are plenty of brains on this board and I'm glad to know ya'll. You're all geniuses in your own ways!



Oh, shucks!


----------



## Theognome

How about this-

IQ = 195. 

Theognome


----------



## Whitefield

sjonee said:


> How can you ask that question since neither you nor I are the smartest?



Now how would I know ... I ain't that smart.


----------



## OPC'n

Theognome said:


> How about this-
> 
> IQ = 195.
> 
> Theognome



Wow! Mine's only 125


----------



## PresbyDane

Theognome said:


> How about this-
> 
> IQ = 195.
> 
> Theognome



I do not believe that sorry, then you would not be here with the rest of us mortals, you would be of to Mensas web-page.
Mine is only 126 or 129 can not really remember


----------



## Theognome

sjonee said:


> Theognome said:
> 
> 
> 
> How about this-
> 
> IQ = 195.
> 
> Theognome
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow! Mine's only 125
Click to expand...


It's a useless number that supposedly only indicates how fast one can learn. Application of that learned is a whole different ball game.

Theognome


----------



## Curt

Is Joe Biden on he board?


----------



## Theognome

Re4mdant said:


> Theognome said:
> 
> 
> 
> How about this-
> 
> IQ = 195.
> 
> Theognome
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do not believe that sorry, then you would not be here with the rest of us mortals, you would be of to Mensas web-page.
> Mine is only 126 or 129 can not really remember
Click to expand...


Why would I want to hang out with a bunch of Mensa idiots?

Theognome


----------



## Whitefield

Hey! People, don't type so fast, I can't keep up.


----------



## OPC'n

Curt said:


> Is Joe Biden on he board?



who?


----------



## LawrenceU

Not bragging here, but IQ is not all it is cracked up to be. My parents and all of their children qualify for Mensa. I checked into it. What an incredible waste of time. I've never seen so much squandered intelligence. Most of the folks that I've met that talked about their being in Mensa were insecure and very liberal in their social views.


----------



## OPC'n

Whitefield said:


> Hey! People, don't type so fast, I can't keep up.





-----Added 3/28/2009 at 09:23:31 EST-----



LawrenceU said:


> Not bragging here, but IQ is not all it is cracked up to be. My parents and all of their children qualify for Mensa. I checked into it. What an incredible waste of time. I've never seen so much squandered intelligence. Most of the folks that I've met that talked about their being in Mensa were insecure and very liberal in their social views.



You're just jealous of me...admit it!


----------



## CharlieJ

sjonee said:


> Dottle....to drag one's feet? Or am I using the wrong word...either that or it is something to do with old smelly tobacco



The word is "dawdle." Do I get smart points for that?


----------



## OPC'n

CharlieJ said:


> sjonee said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dottle....to drag one's feet? Or am I using the wrong word...either that or it is something to do with old smelly tobacco
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The word is "dawdle." Do I get smart points for that?
Click to expand...


You do get some points.....this whole time I've said it wrong!


----------



## Marrow Man

Theognome said:


> How about this-
> 
> IQ = 195.
> 
> Theognome



That's impressive, but you must remember that number is on the gnome scale. It's kind of like Canadian dollars. It really translates into something like 85.

How's this for a true measure, though: the real smartest person on the PB is the one who never has posted on a baptism, Sabbath, or KJV thread!


----------



## LadyFlynt

Smart or smart mouthed?


----------



## Theognome

Marrow Man said:


> Theognome said:
> 
> 
> 
> How about this-
> 
> IQ = 195.
> 
> Theognome
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's impressive, but you must remember that number is on the gnome scale. It's kind of like Canadian dollars. It really translates into something like 85.
> 
> How's this for a true measure, though: the real smartest person on the PB is the one who never has posted on a baptism, Sabbath, or KJV thread!
Click to expand...


You are in error. The real smartest person on the PB has not registered- said person just lurks, laughing at all of us idiots on an hourly basis.

Theognome


----------



## OPC'n

LadyFlynt said:


> Smart or smart mouthed?



Well, we know who the smart mouthed one is ...no I'll never say but he knows who he is!


----------



## LawrenceU

Theognome said:


> Marrow Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Theognome said:
> 
> 
> 
> How about this-
> 
> IQ = 195.
> 
> Theognome
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's impressive, but you must remember that number is on the gnome scale. It's kind of like Canadian dollars. It really translates into something like 85.
> 
> How's this for a true measure, though: the real smartest person on the PB is the one who never has posted on a baptism, Sabbath, or KJV thread!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are in error. The real smartest person on the PB has not registered- said person just lurks, laughing at all of us idiots on an hourly basis.
> 
> Theognome
Click to expand...


Too true.


----------



## reformed trucker

Definitely not me.

I vote for our resident Evil Scientist.


----------



## Devin

All the admins and mods are equally smart, and all of them are smarter than me.


----------



## he beholds

Your mom.


----------



## Whitefield

Devin said:


> All the admins and mods are equally smart, and all of them are smarter than me.



_Sycophant_ is a word, isn't it?


----------



## OPC'n

Whitefield said:


> Devin said:
> 
> 
> 
> All the admins and mods are equally smart, and all of them are smarter than me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Sycophant_ is a word, isn't it?
Click to expand...


Yeah, it means crazy elephant.


----------



## Devin

Whitefield said:


> Devin said:
> 
> 
> 
> All the admins and mods are equally smart, and all of them are smarter than me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Sycophant_ is a word, isn't it?
Click to expand...


I'm not smart enough to know what that word means. But I am sure that if you ask any of those smart admins/mods, they'd be sure to answer your question


----------



## Marrow Man

Devin said:


> All the admins and mods are equally smart, and all of them are smarter than me.



Good answer!


----------



## OPC'n

Marrow Man said:


> Devin said:
> 
> 
> 
> All the admins and mods are equally smart, and all of them are smarter than me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good answer!
Click to expand...


Short sighted answer


----------



## Theognome

sjonee said:


> Marrow Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Devin said:
> 
> 
> 
> All the admins and mods are equally smart, and all of them are smarter than me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good answer!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Short sighted answer
Click to expand...


Aye. T'was a pistol vice a rifle shot.

Theogome


----------



## OPC'n

Theognome said:


> sjonee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marrow Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good answer!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Short sighted answer
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Aye. T'was a pistol vice a rifle shot.
> 
> Theogome
Click to expand...


Hmmm. I"m not go with guns or their language.


----------



## Theognome

sjonee said:


> Theognome said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sjonee said:
> 
> 
> 
> Short sighted answer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aye. T'was a pistol vice a rifle shot.
> 
> Theogome
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hmmm. I"m not go with guns or their language.
Click to expand...


Not go? Can you not speak, "Bang!"?

Theognome


----------



## Timothy William

Marrow Man said:


> How's this for a true measure, though: the real smartest person on the PB is the one who never has posted on a baptism, Sabbath, or KJV thread!



Yay, I must be really really smart. But then, I mostly lurk, and don't post on many threads.



LawrenceU said:


> Not bragging here, but IQ is not all it is cracked up to be. My parents and all of their children qualify for Mensa. I checked into it. What an incredible waste of time. I've never seen so much squandered intelligence. Most of the folks that I've met that talked about their being in Mensa were insecure and very liberal in their social views.



My father is a member of Mensa, and this is very true. Here it is just a social club for government employees and minor academics. I never bothered taking the IQ test to see if I could join, though I have been to many meetings over the years.



Curt said:


> Is Joe Biden on the board?


Al Gore is not just on board, he _invented_ the boards.

I was very smart way back when was 15. Since then a combination of laziness, alcohol and mild mental illness has somewhat reduced and obscured my intelligence.


----------



## nicnap

he beholds said:


> Your mom.



...always - you never let me down on these threads Jessi. I have come to expect it, and am disappointed when you don't.


----------



## Marrow Man

he beholds said:


> Your mom.



What did you say about my momma?


----------



## kvanlaan

> How about this-
> 
> IQ = 195.



Does it refer to you?


----------



## Confessor

Devin said:


> All the admins and mods are equally smart, and all of them are smarter than me.



"Smarter than I."

Eh? Do I get to be the smartest now?


----------



## Theognome

kvanlaan said:


> How about this-
> 
> IQ = 195.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does it refer to you?
Click to expand...


Some doofus with a smock and notepad put that number on me when I was a kid. I still don't believe said doofus as I'm prone to do really stupid stuff.

Theognome


----------



## gene_mingo

I am, of course.


----------



## OPC'n

gene_mingo said:


> I am, of course.



prove it


----------



## gene_mingo

sjonee said:


> gene_mingo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am, of course.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> prove it
Click to expand...


no.


----------



## nicnap

Marrow Man said:


> he beholds said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your mom.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What did you say about my momma?
Click to expand...


Hey, it was a good thing...your mom is the smartest person here. 

-----Added 3/28/2009 at 11:02:29 EST-----

Here is a quiz (it was a Mensa test question): there is only one other word that can be made from inabilities (you must utilize all the letters); what is it?


----------



## OPC'n

gene_mingo said:


> sjonee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gene_mingo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am, of course.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> prove it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> no.
Click to expand...


you loose


----------



## SolaScriptura

sjonee said:


> LadyFlynt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Smart or smart mouthed?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, we know who the smart mouthed one is ...no I'll never say but he knows who he is!
Click to expand...


Why do you have to talk bad about me all the time??? Sheesh!


----------



## nicnap

sjonee said:


> gene_mingo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sjonee said:
> 
> 
> 
> prove it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you loose
Click to expand...


just because he wouldn't answer doesn't mean you have to speak ill of his morals.


----------



## gene_mingo

sjonee said:


> gene_mingo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sjonee said:
> 
> 
> 
> prove it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you loose
Click to expand...


nope.


----------



## OPC'n

SolaScriptura said:


> sjonee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LadyFlynt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Smart or smart mouthed?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, we know who the smart mouthed one is ...no I'll never say but he knows who he is!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why do you have to talk bad about me all the time??? Sheesh!
Click to expand...


Oh, Sola, not you! 

-----Added 3/28/2009 at 11:10:03 EST-----



gene_mingo said:


> sjonee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gene_mingo said:
> 
> 
> 
> no.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you loose
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> nope.
Click to expand...


Ok, start your own thread on who is the most argumentative.....and keep my name out of it!


----------



## gene_mingo

sjonee said:


> SolaScriptura said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sjonee said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, we know who the smart mouthed one is ...no I'll never say but he knows who he is!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you have to talk bad about me all the time??? Sheesh!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, Sola, not you!
> 
> -----Added 3/28/2009 at 11:10:03 EST-----
> 
> 
> 
> gene_mingo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sjonee said:
> 
> 
> 
> you loose
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> nope.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ok, start your own thread on who is the most argumentative.....and keep my name out of it!
Click to expand...


no thanks.


----------



## OPC'n

gene_mingo said:


> sjonee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SolaScriptura said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you have to talk bad about me all the time??? Sheesh!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, Sola, not you!
> 
> -----Added 3/28/2009 at 11:10:03 EST-----
> 
> 
> 
> gene_mingo said:
> 
> 
> 
> nope.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ok, start your own thread on who is the most argumentative.....and keep my name out of it!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> no thanks.
Click to expand...


You are worse than I am.......those short little answers.....how can that equal "smartest person on PB"?


----------



## gene_mingo

sjonee said:


> gene_mingo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sjonee said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, Sola, not you!
> 
> -----Added 3/28/2009 at 11:10:03 EST-----
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, start your own thread on who is the most argumentative.....and keep my name out of it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no thanks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are worse than I am.......those short little answers.....how can that equal "smartest person on PB"?
Click to expand...


If only you were as smart as me, then you might understand.


----------



## OPC'n

Does boring equal smart?


----------



## Scott Shahan




----------



## gene_mingo

sjonee said:


> Does boring equal smart?


no.


----------



## OPC'n

gene_mingo said:


> sjonee said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does boring equal smart?
> 
> 
> 
> no.
Click to expand...


Then you loose.


----------



## Whitefield

sjonee said:


> Does boring equal smart?



sometimes, and that is the smart answer


----------



## gene_mingo

sjonee said:


> gene_mingo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sjonee said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does boring equal smart?
> 
> 
> 
> no.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then you loose.
Click to expand...

nope.


----------



## OPC'n

gene_mingo said:


> sjonee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gene_mingo said:
> 
> 
> 
> no.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then you loose.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> nope.
Click to expand...


I'm just glad I don't live in your household....where's the duct tape? 

-----Added 3/28/2009 at 11:30:24 EST-----



Whitefield said:


> sjonee said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does boring equal smart?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sometimes, and that is the smart answer
Click to expand...


What's the smart answer you didn't give one


----------



## Whitefield

sjonee said:


> gene_mingo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sjonee said:
> 
> 
> 
> Then you loose.
> 
> 
> 
> nope.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm just glad I don't live in your household....where's the duct tape?
> 
> -----Added 3/28/2009 at 11:30:24 EST-----
> 
> 
> 
> Whitefield said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sjonee said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does boring equal smart?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> sometimes, and that is the smart answer
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What's the smart answer you didn't give one
Click to expand...


should I simplify it?


----------



## he beholds

this thread is dumb.


----------



## OPC'n

Whitefield said:


> sjonee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gene_mingo said:
> 
> 
> 
> nope.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm just glad I don't live in your household....where's the duct tape?
> 
> -----Added 3/28/2009 at 11:30:24 EST-----
> 
> 
> 
> Whitefield said:
> 
> 
> 
> sometimes, and that is the smart answer
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What's the smart answer you didn't give one
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> should I simplify it?
Click to expand...


Yes, remember, I'm not the brightest light bulb here.


----------



## gene_mingo

he beholds said:


> this thread is dumb.



yep.


----------



## Whitefield

sjonee said:


> Whitefield said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sjonee said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm just glad I don't live in your household....where's the duct tape?
> 
> -----Added 3/28/2009 at 11:30:24 EST-----
> 
> 
> 
> What's the smart answer you didn't give one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> should I simplify it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, remember, I'm not the brightest light bulb here.
Click to expand...


ok ....

s.o.m.e.t.i.m.e.s


----------



## OPC'n

Whitefield said:


> sjonee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whitefield said:
> 
> 
> 
> should I simplify it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, remember, I'm not the brightest light bulb here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ok ....
> 
> s.o.m.e.t.i.m.e.s
Click to expand...


NO, no! I'm not good at that kind of thing you really have to spell it out for me

-----Added 3/28/2009 at 11:42:22 EST-----



he beholds said:


> this thread is dumb.



Hey, your mom isn't dumb is she?


----------



## Whitefield

sjonee said:


> Whitefield said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sjonee said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, remember, I'm not the brightest light bulb here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ok ....
> 
> s.o.m.e.t.i.m.e.s
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> NO, no! I'm not good at that kind of thing you really have to spell it out for me
Click to expand...


----------



## OPC'n

gene_mingo said:


> he beholds said:
> 
> 
> 
> this thread is dumb.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yep.
Click to expand...


and you're just agreeing because you didn't win


----------



## charliejunfan

armour bearer or contra mundum wait.....Matthew McMahon!!!


----------



## Davidius

"Lose" only has one -o.


----------



## gene_mingo

sjonee said:


> gene_mingo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> he beholds said:
> 
> 
> 
> this thread is dumb.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yep.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> and you're just agreeing because you didn't win
Click to expand...

nope.


----------



## shackleton

Theognome said:


> How about this-
> 
> IQ = 195.
> 
> Theognome



Wow! If that is true why haven't you cured cancer or something? Why haven't you won the Nobel Prize? I don't know if Einstein's IQ was 195. 

Can you tell me what I am thinking right now?


----------



## Theognome

shackleton said:


> Theognome said:
> 
> 
> 
> How about this-
> 
> IQ = 195.
> 
> Theognome
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow! If that is true why haven't you cured cancer or something? Why haven't you won the Nobel Prize? I don't know if Einstein's IQ was 195.
> 
> Can you tell me what I am thinking right now?
Click to expand...


You're thinking, 'What an idiot Theognome is for posting that!'

Theognome


----------



## shackleton

Theognome said:


> shackleton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Theognome said:
> 
> 
> 
> How about this-
> 
> IQ = 195.
> 
> Theognome
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow! If that is true why haven't you cured cancer or something? Why haven't you won the Nobel Prize? I don't know if Einstein's IQ was 195.
> 
> Can you tell me what I am thinking right now?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're thinking, 'What an idiot Theognome is for posting that!'
> 
> Theognome
Click to expand...


I was teasing you. That's what small brains do, they make up for it by being a bully.


----------



## etexas

Iz thunk I wuz smartsz! Someone BUTTER tells me'z Ims bein a shmartz cawz I wall getz madd. Say noww say E iz SHMART!


----------



## kvanlaan

Bill, are you sure your "195" score didn't have a decimal place in there somewhere? That would explain a lot...


----------



## etexas

SAYs iM ShMaRtz! Sum ones says itz!


----------



## kvanlaan

S-M-R-T, smart!


----------



## etexas

kvanlaan said:


> S-M-R-T, smart!


NOz Itz bein spellleded SMARTZ! Seez yus is dumbzes I only noses hows ta spels SHaRtzes!


----------



## shackleton

AHA! Sir Isaac Newton had an IQ of 190, Bill is one of the smartest people that has ever lived, and he is right here on _our_ board. 
What Different IQ Scores Mean

High IQ & Genius IQ

Genius IQ is generally considered to begin around 140 to 145, representing ~.25% of the population (1 in 400). Here's a rough guide:

* 115-124 - Above average (e.g., university students)
* 125-134 - Gifted (e.g., post-graduate students)
* 135-144 - Highly gifted (e.g., intellectuals)
* 145-154 - Genius (e.g., professors)
* 155-164 - Genius (e.g., Nobel Prize winners)
* 165-179 - High genius
* 180-200 - Highest genius
* >200 - "Unmeasurable genius"

More notes on High IQ and Genius IQ:
Einstein was considered to "only" have an IQ of about 160. 
Estimated I.Q. of Famous People
(teasing)
*Bill, I get this everyday I go to work so don't worry I am getting mine.* 
-----Added 3/30/2009 at 10:30:32 EST-----

The people I work with, 
Low IQ & Mental Retardation

5% of people have an IQ under 70 and this is generally considered as the benchmark for "mental retardation", a condition of limited mental ability in that it produces difficulty in adapting to the demands of life.

Severity of mental retardation can be broken into 4 levels:
50-70 - Mild mental retardation (85%)[
35-50 - Moderate mental retardation (10%)
20-35 - Severe mental retardation (4%)
IQ < 20 - Profound mental retardation (1%) I think this is my boss...

-----Added 3/30/2009 at 10:38:05 EST-----

-----Added 3/30/2009 at 10:47:06 EST-----


----------



## Theognome

kvanlaan said:


> Bill, are you sure your "195" score didn't have a decimal place in there somewhere? That would explain a lot...



yup. It's the first in line.

Theognome


----------



## BobVigneault

I'm about 80 but because I'm one of the early beta testers for the Google Chip I've been able to compensate pretty well for my lack of....... oh, I love this song.


----------



## etexas

BobVigneault said:


> I'm about 80 but because I'm one of the early beta testers for the Google Chip I've been able to compensate pretty well for my lack of....... oh, I love this song.


Bawb iz likes me iz he Shmartz tooooo.


----------



## PresbyDane

Okay okay, I will step up, it is me!


----------



## he beholds

Your mom's IQ is 195.


----------



## Beth Ellen Nagle

This thread has an IQ of 10.


----------



## AThornquist

The IQ test for children is different than the IQ test for adults. The children's test tends to inflate the calculation of IQ, which is why the lady with the highest IQ in the world is often criticized for not taking the adult version. She has the highest IQ because she uses her inflated result from her childhood test. At what age did you take your test, Bill? 


In fact, what year did you test, Bill? The older tests generally yield higher results (which is also what the lady with the highest IQ used ).


----------



## caddy

LawrenceU said:


> Not bragging here, but IQ is not all it is cracked up to be. My parents and all of their children qualify for Mensa. I checked into it. What an incredible waste of time. I've never seen so much squandered intelligence. Most of the folks that I've met that talked about their being in Mensa were insecure and very liberal in their social views.


 
Agreed. Give me "wisdom" any day of the week vs. Pure IQ. 

If all those foreign women could lead Solomon's heart astray, Just think how easy it will be to throw the towel in for our crowned _wenner_ of this thread...


*** smiling ***


----------



## Theognome

AThornquist said:


> The IQ test for children is different than the IQ test for adults. The children's test tends to inflate the calculation of IQ, which is why the lady with the highest IQ in the world is often criticized for not taking the adult version. She has the highest IQ because she uses her inflated result from her childhood test. At what age did you take your test, Bill?
> 
> 
> In fact, what year did you test, Bill? The older tests generally yield higher results (which is also what the lady with the highest IQ used ).



See? I told you it was a doofus in a smock!

1977- I was 9.

Theognome


----------



## shackleton

*I just noticed this...*

The Calvin quote in my signature line, "Man is *retarded *by the sluggishness of the flesh, and make's less progress than he ought. The Law acts like a whip to the flesh, urging it on as men do a lazy sluggish ass. Even in the case of a spiritual man, inasmuch as he is still burdened with the weight of the flesh, the Law is a constant stimulus, pricking him forward when he would indulge in sloth."-John Calvin Book II, chapter 7 sec. 12

We are all retards when it comes to doing what God requires of us. Knowing the bible brings up spiritual IQ.


----------



## AThornquist

shackleton said:


> We are all retards when it comes to doing what God requires of us.



Obama would be in good shape if God required bowling


----------



## etexas

he beholds said:


> Your mom's IQ is 195.


JESSI! What is with all the "Mom" shots! MEOW! I thought the "Your Momma" jokes were a guys thing!


----------



## etexas

sjonee said:


> LadyFlynt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Smart or smart mouthed?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, we know who the smart mouthed one is ...no I'll never say but he knows who he is!
Click to expand...

Actually that could be me or about 5 others! You need to clarify!


----------



## OPC'n

hmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Skyler

Theognome said:


> How about this-
> 
> IQ = 195.
> 
> Theognome



196.


----------



## etexas

sjonee said:


> Does boring equal smart?


Good one Sarah!

-----Added 3/30/2009 at 06:24:18 EST-----



sjonee said:


> hmmmmmmmmmmmm


SARAH! Do you REALLY think I am the biggest Smart-Mouth on the PB??? Why must you hurt me so!


----------



## OPC'n

No, no! Not you either etexas....you're the coolest with those glasses and all!


----------



## etexas

sjonee said:


> No, no! Not you either etexas....you're the coolest with those glasses and all!


Thank ya Kitty-Cat!


----------



## OPC'n

Hahahah...meow...I could do this for awhile as long as I get thank you's....


----------



## etexas

sjonee said:


> hahahah...meow


lol!


----------



## he beholds

etexas said:


> he beholds said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your mom's IQ is 195.
> 
> 
> 
> JESSI! What is with all the "Mom" shots! MEOW! I thought the "Your Momma" jokes were a guys thing!
Click to expand...


I've gotta keep the people happy↓↓↓ (Plus, it's true, not a joke.) 



nicnap said:


> he beholds said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your mom.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...always - you never let me down on these threads Jessi. I have come to expect it, and am disappointed when you don't.
Click to expand...


----------



## steven-nemes

CT and Confessor are up there I should say.


----------



## etexas

he beholds said:


> etexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> he beholds said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your mom's IQ is 195.
> 
> 
> 
> JESSI! What is with all the "Mom" shots! MEOW! I thought the "Your Momma" jokes were a guys thing!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've gotta keep the people happy↓↓↓ (Plus, it's true, not a joke.)
> 
> 
> 
> nicnap said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> he beholds said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your mom.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ...always - you never let me down on these threads Jessi. I have come to expect it, and am disappointed when you don't.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

I got ya Jessi. Carry on then!


----------



## nicnap

he beholds said:


> etexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> he beholds said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your mom's IQ is 195.
> 
> 
> 
> JESSI! What is with all the "Mom" shots! MEOW! I thought the "Your Momma" jokes were a guys thing!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've gotta keep the people happy↓↓↓ (Plus, it's true, not a joke.)
> 
> 
> 
> nicnap said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> he beholds said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your mom.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ...always - you never let me down on these threads Jessi. I have come to expect it, and am disappointed when you don't.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


Good, good...glad to keep you employed.


----------



## Jesus is my friend

Huh?


----------



## Ask Mr. Religion

Theognome said:


> How about this-
> 
> IQ = 195.
> 
> Theognome


I challenge this number as a long standing MENSA member. What instrument was used (and what was the date) that affirms this number? 

AMR


----------



## Scott Shahan




----------



## Theognome

Ask Mr. Religion said:


> Theognome said:
> 
> 
> 
> How about this-
> 
> IQ = 195.
> 
> Theognome
> 
> 
> 
> I challenge this number as a long standing MENSA member. What instrument was used (and what was the date) that affirms this number?
> 
> AMR
Click to expand...


Date and such given in the thread above. And I really couldn't care less about a challenge, anyway. It's a useless number.

Theognome


----------



## etexas

sjonee said:


> Hahahah...meow...I could do this for awhile as long as I get thank you's....


Cool. Gave another thank ya then!


----------



## shackleton

*Who is smarter, Spock or Data?*

Would Spock be smarter since he can always learn more whereas Data would be obsolete by the end of the year and replaced by Data 2.0. Or else he would have to have service packs every month to keep up with all the new updates.

-----Added 4/13/2009 at 04:08:17 EST-----

Data also has to be programmed by someone like Spock. At some point Data's brain would be no smarter than a watch.


----------



## OPC'n

It's easier to add more hard drives with good info than teach a man.


----------



## Skyler

shackleton said:


> Would Spock be smarter since he can always learn more whereas Data would be obsolete by the end of the year and replaced by Data 2.0. Or else he would have to have service packs every month to keep up with all the new updates.
> 
> -----Added 4/13/2009 at 04:08:17 EST-----
> 
> Data also has to be programmed by someone like Spock. At some point Data's brain would be no smarter than a watch.



Data is also capable of learning. Have you ever seen him scanning through data files at an incomprehensible speed?

Plus, he can connect directly to the computer and download information even faster, if he has to.

The biggest difference between Spock and Data is that Spock is a human(well, half human, anyway...) who wishes he were a computer, and Data is a computer who wishes he were human.


----------



## Augusta

Nobody has mentioned Vic. I would say he is the smartest. He heats his house with swamp gas or something, does science experiments in his garage, and does math for fun. Oh! and he can do your taxes.


----------



## Ruby

Ummm...
I notice none of the smart people have commented on here!


----------

